# IronMagLabs Helps Dom Become the Hulk with SDMZ3.0



## Domenic (Feb 15, 2014)

.
.
.
Alright, ya' bunch of dingalings (I'm bringing that back, I can't wait until it catches on again).
.
.
.
I'd like to thank Iron Mag Labs in general and my boy Chez in particular for the opportunity to get myself one (or six) step(s) closer to Hulk Mode with IML's new product Super DMZ 3.0.
.
.
.
CYCLE INFORMATION
I'll be running 2 caps/ day for the 4 weeks as recommended by the label.  Alongside the cycle I'm taking Himalaya LiverCare because I had it laying around, 5g of Taurine and a fistful of Celery Seed.  Dat's it, mane.  
.
.
.
Starting off at 2,500 cals coming from 240g of protein, 150g of carbs and about 105g of fat.  May increase or decrease depending on how the fat situation is looking.
.
.
.




.
.
.
Here's the starting point of the log.  
.
.
.
In this log I'll track my daily diet both foods and total macros tallied-up at the end, maybe some food pr0nz because sometimes I do that, is why.  
.
.
.
Officially started today because the rules said I had to, but today and tomorrow are rest days so not much going on here, yeeeaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!
.
.
.
I'll make you guys proud, thanks again.
​


----------



## Domenic (Feb 15, 2014)

Chez's Meme​.
.
.


----------



## Domenic (Feb 15, 2014)

Today's Diet:
.
8oz. Chicken Breast
1 Cup Spinach
.
8oz. Chicken Breast
1 Cup Spinach
.
1 Cup Fiber One
.
1 Cup Oats
0.66 Cup(s) Whole Milk 
1 Greek Yogurt
.
2 Scoops MyoFusion
.
5 Eggs
1 Slice American Cheese
.
80g Natural Peanut Butter
.
.
2,506 calories (what whaaaaaat)
105g fat
150g carbs
240g protein (growwwwww, you sonamabishes)
.
.
44g fiber
2,087mg sodium (give or take some sriracha, I don't measure it because if I try to measure a teaspoon of it, half of it gets stuck in the teaspoon and I gotta' scrape, then it gets on my fingers and I lick it off and it burns and just no, just no)


----------



## Domenic (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow!Very log!So gains!
.
.
Today's Diet:
.
16oz. Chicken
2 Cups Spinach
.
1 Cup Oats
1 Greek Yogurt
.
1 Cup Fiber One
1 Greek Yogurt
.
5 Eggs
1 Slice American Cheese
.
2 Scoops PES Select
.
6 Tbsp Natty Peanut Butter (yup)
.
.
2,526 cals
105g fat
147g carbs
249g protein
.
.
45g fiber
.
2,287mg sodium.
.

People who count things, how much sodium to you usually consume?  I can't help but feel like 2,200+ mg is a little high.​.
.
Oh, and it's Shoulder Day.


----------



## Domenic (Feb 17, 2014)

Machine Lateral Raises:
70 x 25
90 x 14
100 x 9
100 x 8
90 x 12

Barbell Front Raises:
30 x 20
40 x 10
40 x 12
Not to sound like placebo boy, but shit started hurting here.  Could be the different exercises or the switched-up order, but damn.  Painful pumps.  
30 x 16

Seated Smith Military:
This got embarrassing.  Right when a cute girl walks over, I'm doing a 25 on each side, which is only 65 pounds if we're being honest about the fact that the unloaded Smith bar only weighs 15 pounds.  
65 x 8
Longer rest 
65 x 14
Feel like I'm on fire at this point.  
70 x 10

Fried.

No cardio today.  

Body fat tested at 23.7% so that's awesome.  

Ugh.  

Sent From Phone


----------



## Domenic (Feb 17, 2014)

Bumping cals to ~2,800 tomorrow.  I'm already fat.  I might as well make the most of this compound and pack on as much muscle as possible so that when I do cut, there's something there.  No point trying to "lean bulk" or any of that shit, I'm not lean.  2,800 cals tomorrow.  Boom.


----------



## Domenic (Feb 18, 2014)

Squats:
135 x 5
Felt a little twinge in my groin here, already, so
 stretched a bit more.  
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 4
Stopped here.  My groin was just begging to be injured today, I don't know why, and I'm really not trying to hurt myself during this run.  On to leg press.  

Leg Press Machine:
110 x a billion
200 x 20
240 x 20
270 x getting it up, groin made itself known again.  I'm not pushing it and risking being fucked-up for the whole cycle.

Seated Calf Press:
110 x 25
Five-second negatives and five-second stretch at the bottom of the movement.  
150 x 8
175 x 6
Just banged the next set out.
175 x 20

Seated Hammy Curl:
90 x 16
110 x 12
120 x 12

20 minutes treadmill at 3mph at a 3% incline

Just didn't feel like I had it today.  The crippling PIP in my ass may have had something to do with it.  Shit hurts. 

I switched up most other exercises, but for leg dat, these are pretty much it.  I'll switch up feet position, TUT, rep ranges, etc; while sticking to these.  I can sub out Ham Curls for SLDLs some days, or Smith Machine Calf Presses for Seated Calf Presses or add lunges, but pretty basic.  

Sent From Phone


----------



## Domenic (Feb 19, 2014)

Just abs and forearms, then 20 minutes om the treadmill at 3mph and 3%.  Will update diet once home.  

Sent From Phone


----------



## CHEZ (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey brother! In, but I think this was supposed to be posted at Ironmaglabs.com forum.....you think you can do that brother?


----------



## Domenic (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuaarrrkk my bad, will move.  

Sent From Phone


----------

